# Panhandlers



## ambush80 (Sep 30, 2010)

Do you give them change?  Why or why not?


----------



## pnome (Sep 30, 2010)

I do not.


In this country, there is help for those who are really looking for it.  I would advise anyone to contribute to Habitat for Humanity, food banks, homeless shelters, goodwill, etc....

In large part, people on the street who are asking for change are looking for something the homeless shelters and food banks don't provide.  A fix.  Be it alcohol or harder stuff.   If you give them cash, you are only serving to feed their problem, you are not helping them.

That has always been my position in the past anyway.  But lately, as I've been working downtown this past year and a half, I've been asked for change by some folks who just don't seem the drug addled type.  And I've been re-thinking my stance.  Obamanomics have provided us with more destitute people.


----------



## mickbear (Sep 30, 2010)

why is it you never see Asians,mexicans,or middle eastern people pan-handling?it seems its allways black and white Americans.


----------



## VisionCasting (Sep 30, 2010)

I don't give hard $.  I will offer to buy them lunch, or clothing, or whatever their 'story' points to... but typically when I offer they just go back to asking for the cash.  That's the "tell".  Like pnome said, it's because they want a fix, not because of a need in most cases.


----------



## Slayer (Sep 30, 2010)

NO   .....because there is a huge difference between a hand-out and a hand up.....


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Sep 30, 2010)

I do frequently.  Even if they are in need of a fix, I don't have a problem with helping them out.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Sep 30, 2010)

never give them money... have offered to buy food, but they dont want to hear none of that.  So... that works for me!


----------



## Jeffriesw (Oct 1, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> I do frequently.  Even if they are in need of a fix, I don't have a problem with helping them out.




I am the same way here lately Six, I work in the Heavy Highway/Civil construction business, mostly rebuilding and widening interstates bridges here in Florida, so I actually run into them daily and have actually gotten know one or two of them somewhat well in the past.
Most of them if you get to know them at all will gladly tell you there story if you care to hear it. Regardless of why their there or if it is in there best interest to have another beer or not, If I got some cash, I just give it them.


----------



## CAL (Oct 1, 2010)

Six million dollar ham said:


> I do frequently.  Even if they are in need of a fix, I don't have a problem with helping them out.



I do too.If we follow God's word,it is not our responsibility to judge but to help.
Matthew 7;1-2
Jesus said: 1.Judge not,that ye be not judged.
2.For with what judgement ye judge,ye shall be judged;and with what measure ye mete,it shall be measured to you again.


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 1, 2010)

Swamp Runner said:


> I am the same way here lately Six, I work in the Heavy Highway/Civil construction business, mostly rebuilding and widening interstates bridges here in Florida, so I actually run into them daily and have actually gotten know one or two of them somewhat well in the past.
> Most of them if you get to know them at all will gladly tell you there story if you care to hear it. Regardless of why their there or if it is in there best interest to have another beer or not, If I got some cash, I just give it them.



I'm kind of the same way.  What's he supposed to do with my $0.28?   Save it so he can go to college and pull himself up by his bootstraps?  What am I gonna do with my $0.28?   I'd rather he take my money and buy 15 minutes of "forget".


----------



## Thor827 (Oct 1, 2010)

The only time I will is if they tell the truth about why they want it. It doesn't count if I have to coax it out of them, they have to be honest up front.


----------



## apoint (Oct 2, 2010)

Iv hitch hiked from California to Atlanta back in the 70s. I left with $5 in my pocket to get home. I was a teenager. I will allways remember the kind people that bought me a hamburger. I never asked for anything but to catch a ride east.  Ill carry them with me forever.


----------



## Tim L (Oct 4, 2010)

Here is a real answer; it really depends on what the person looks like, or a better way of saying it do they look like they could be a threat...if the person looks safe enough, I might and sometimes have, but so many of the homeless and panhandlers have bad mental problems they just as well might cut you with a piece of broken glass or whomp you in the head with a rock or brick that you just can't take the chance...Is sad because alot are vets, but alot of vets have been through some BAAAAD crap in their lifes and sometimes can't help going berserk on you if something sets them off....Sad but real.


----------

